# Crimson Tide - A Crimson Fist Role-play



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Crimson Fists

Rynn’s world, located in the Loki Sub sector of Ultima Segmentum is home to the Crimson Fist Space Marines. Ravaged by the foul orks and near to destruction from a freak missile accident that levelled the Fortress Monastery as well as killing over 600 Space Marines. However the Crimson Fists are stubborn if anything have preserved and started the long and painful process of rebuilding. It has taken them decades to re-train their losses, and they still have a way to go with only 500 Space Marines in the Chapter.

Call for aid

On the nearby world of Corunus II a call for aid has been sent, and has reached the ears of the Crimson Fists. Their brothers and progenitor chapter the Imperial Fists have called for aid from all their successor chapters as well as any nearby forces as some of the remnants of Waaagh! Snagrod have made planet fall on the world, and rallied the local feral orks menace. These orks have overrun most of the planetary defence, while a small force of Imperial Fists, here to recruit and protect the world from xenos filth continue to hold out in the capital Ignatius Hive. Two other hive city’s hold out, though for how long remains to be seen. 

Response

Pedro Kantor, Chapter Master of the Crimson Fists won’t allow his brothers to go unaided, and as such a small task force of 30 Battle-Brothers under Chaplain Prometheus has been prepared to lend aid to their brothers in their time of need. It is a large commitment for a chapter that is barely at half strength, and shows the bonds of brotherhood between the two chapters. It also gives them a chance of vengeance, a chance to right the wrongs that they had suffered, a chance to kill orks. 

Players will take on the role of Battle Brothers in 2nd Tactical Squad, 3rd Company, aka Squad Deadalus. 

Rules 

1.)	I would like posts to be of decent length, around ten sentences long would be pretty cool. If you can post more than that then it will be awesome. 

2.)	I am GM and my word is final, I would prefer it if players don’t hijack my storyline as I have a plan to how it should all map out. Also if I ask, and I say if, to change parts of your character sheet please do so.

3.)	You can post once per update or more than once, I don’t mind as long as you post once an update. If you do not post for three updates in a row, without telling me beforehand of RL issues that are affecting you, then I will kill of your character.

4.)	Characters can die, they maybe space marines but they aren’t invincible.... Or are they?

5.)	To begin with there are only nine spaces available, to fill the squad up. However I may open the recruitment thread again and allow extra players in at a later date, so if you miss the first round of recruitment, don’t worry you can still get your chance.

6.)	Remember to have fun, because that is what it’s all about. Any problems or queries you can get me via Private Message, or follow the information provided in the contact information section in the role-play threads.

Character sheet

Name: (Self explanatory really)

Age: (24-27 will do for younger marines, there will be up to two slots available if anyone wants to be an older member, but you will have to PM me about this, it is first come first serve for the older marines)

Appearance: (What does your Crimson Fist look like? Does he have any defining features? What mark is his armour (I will accept any mark from Mark 6-8 armour))

Personality: (Is your Character an out reaching member of the squad, is he arrogant, stubborn? Please no silent types as it can be a drain on character interaction)

Background: (Where was he recruited from? What was his training like? The older members may mention something about the siege of Rynn’s World if they wish, but first of all iron out the details with me.)

Weaponry: (I will allow a little wriggle room as long as you get in contact with me first and I approve it. Saying that there will only be one Special weapon (Flamer, Meltagun or Plasma gun) and One heavy weapon (Missile Launcher, Meltagun, Heavy Bolter and Plasma Cannon). Standard equipment is Bolter, combat blade, frag and krak grenades.

The Heavy and Special weapon will be allocated on a first come first serve basis.

Accepted Characters
Ajak Kondro-Darkreever
Amadis Covas-Jackinator
Estrus Titanus-Jonileth
Baldur Stragus-DasOmen 
Xavier Petros-Midge
Jalecus Karan-deathbringer 
Alexandros Vazquez-Brother Azeek
Dariel Lupus-Santaire


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

dibs on the special weapons marine. at work now so i cant get a full character up.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Congrats on the new rp, wont be able to participate too much rps I already committed too and being drafted in less then a month so... 

Anyway, good luck, may it be glorious ^^


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Name: Alexandros Vazquez

Age: 26

Appearance: Alexandros is a brute of a man, standing just at eight feet tall, and comparitively as wide. His shoulders broad and muscular to support his massive arms and torso. despite the size of his upper body, his legs, while long, are rather slim for an Adeptus Astartes, giving him a rather awkward appearance when unarmored. His skin tanned from years under the sun of Rynn's World. his eyes are the color of walnuts and his almost non-existant hair is jet black. He wears a worn rope bracelet with a stone charm attached, on the back of the charm, his name. He wears a suit of Mk. 7 Eagle Armor, damaged and in need of repair.

Personality: Early in his life, Alexandros sustained damage to his neocrotex, which impaired his ability to make logical decisions. This has lead him to be headstrong and brash by nature, letting his emotions guide his decisions. What he lacks in advanced logic, he well makes up for in combat prowess and instinct. His fighting ability is well above that of a normal marine, able to engage any foe on any terms and come out victorious. Emotionally, Alexandros is caring and courageous by nature, but also easily angered. Always one of the first to put his life on the line if it means the protection of his fellow battle brothers. Sometimes this leads him to make very brash decisions on the battlefield, even falling into a zealous rage should a battle brother be in danger.

Background: Alexandros was born on Rynn's world. As a boy he lived in the slums of New Rynn City, where every day was a struggle for survival. When he was five, Warboss Snagrod lead his Waaagh! against New Rynn City, beginning his eighteen month siege. On the first day, the ork rockets flew into the city and pummeled the inhabitents. One of these rockets hit Alexandros's home, killing his parents and injuring him. The house collapsed ontop of him, a piece of roofing hitting his head. Alexandros watched from underneath the rubble as an ork boy walked out of the dust. in that moment, something clicked. He grabbed a piece of metal piping and broke through the rubble, charging at the ork. As the boy tured around, Alexandros raised the pipe to swing, but before he could lay a blow, the boy's head exploded. Alexandros looked in awe as the boy fell, and behind him stood the outline of a, Adeptus Astartes. The Space Marine walked over to Alexandros, placing an armor clad hand on his bloodied head. "That was a brave thing boy," said the Marine. Alexandros said nothing, only looking up. The Space Marine turned and walked away, Alexandros following close behind. For the remainder of the siege, Alexandros would follow any Adeptus Astartes he would find, watching them fight from afar. It wasnt until many years later that the Crimson Fists returned to New Rynn City looking for new recruits. At the forefront of the young boys who gathered to be selected, was a tall, skinny, dark haired boy. As the selection process began, the Marines fell onto Alexandros. Immediately the Apothecaries passed him up, but one Marine stayed infront of the boy. "Wait," said the marine, never taking his eyes off Alexandros. The Apothecaries turned and looked at the Marine puzzlingly, until he spoke again, "This boy is one of the finest candidates I have ever seen for a space marine." The Apothecaries looked even more puzzled. "I bared witness to his courage myself, he stood up to an Ork with not but a piece of jagged metal, something I think none of the other candidtates can say," said the marine. As The Apothecaries where about to voice their objection, Pedro Kantor himself turned to them, "If what Brother Cortez says is true, then this boy is a fine example of what a Crimson Fist should be. Size means nothing, we should know this best of all. Courage and will are what we need right now most, and this boy is a shining example. Take him." Brother Cortez let out a small smile, waving for Alexandros to step forward. The boy let out a small smile as he joined the other accepted candidates.


Weaponry: Heavy Bolter, Bolt pistol, frag and krak grenades.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

FYI one veteran slothas been taken, meaning there is one left. I will look at any character sheets later on as i dont have the time right now.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

DasOmen said:


> dibs on the special weapons marine. at work now so i cant get a full character up.


You do realize that Lord Ramo said the 'special' slots are first come-first serve right? You can't reserve or call dibs on things like that Das, anyone else is more than free to come and take the spot before you do.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry Das but reever is correct, whoever posts first for the weapon gets it. Also the second veteran spot has been taken so no more veteran slots are available. Brother Azeek I will be sending you a pm in a bit regarding your character, but for now the heavy slot is also taken.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Name: Ajak Kondro
Age: 64

 Appearance: Kondro stands at two and a half meters in height, clad in a set of Corvus pattern power armour. The skin encasing his body has the look and feel of beaten leather, dark, worn, and craggy; while half his face is a nest of pink scar tissue. His left eye is a red bionic lens, replacing the one he lost in the defense of New Rynn city, while his remaining eye is an ice-blue. Kondro has a square jaw and once aquiline nose, long since broken and badly reset. What hair can be found on his features is a light brown, though he keeps the right side of his head devoid to be similar to his left side.

Kondro’s armour itself bears a right studded pouldron and six red lines along his fore-arm. The breastplate of his armour bears an Aquila with wings spread high and a ruby cut in the shape of the Crimson Fists symbol, centered on the body of the eagle.

 Personality: Kondro is, in general, a harsh warrior who’s voice always contains an undercurrent of recrimination even when none is intended. He has a distaste for those with no compassion towards the men and women of the Imperium, for they are its lifeblood that should be protected to the end. In this Ajak is most vocal, be his listener a fellow veteran brother or those younger. Despite this, he is unwavering in his loyalty to orders and will follow almost all to the letter. Orks are his only exception, or in the eyes of some his greatest weakness and failing. Kondro suffers from trauma caused during the Rynn’s World Massacre. His judgment becomes less sound and he more stubborn when orks are involved, occasionally reliving moments of the massacre itself.

 Background: Formerly hailing from the world of Badlanding, Kondro was chosen to undergo the trials of transforming from a human to astartes at the age of fourteen, where he would then spend the next decade in training before he could begin earning the right for the black carapace. At the age of twenty six, Kondro delivered the killing blow to a genestealer patriarch deep within the bowels of the hive world of Sebastions Keep, saving the life of another in the process and earning him his power armour.

For just over a decade and a half Kondro fought the enemies of man, rotating in his training from tactical marine to devastator and finally to assault marine; until finally he returned back to the position of tactical marine where his skills were deemed best used. For a year Kondro fought against Eldar raiders in the Loki sector until he and his brothers of third company were recalled to Rynn’s World.

Initially a time of celebration and honouring, the approach of an ork WAAAGH!!! under the leadership of the arch-arsonist Snagrod changed everything. First the devastating losses suffered by fifth company on Badlanding, and then the loss of Badlanding itself; a heavy blow for Kondro and others of the chapter though none would ever let it be shown. Finally the orks came to Rynn’s World and devastation of a nigh unimaginable magnitude occurred: the destruction of their fortress monastery and loss of over half the chapter’s strength. Kondro had been one of the six hundred manning the battlements, and was one of just over a dozen left in the aftermath.

Since the events of the massacre, Kondro has been one of many veterans charged with the training of new recruits to rebuild from the losses suffered, but at times his loathing of the orks and the choices he and his brothers had nearly been forced to make clouds his own judgment.

 Weapons: Bolter, bolt pistol, chainsword, frag grenades, krak grenades


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

eh i can always hope. have no real qualms with someone taking up the special weapon slot before i can. it's merely that work gives me only so much time to post. hopefully the god emperor will grace me with a hour lunch this day so i might get a profile up cementing my hopes. if not, well a brother was quicker than i.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Name: Estrus Titanus

Age: 26

Appearance: Estrus still bears a smooth complexion of youth, his eyes a piercing grey. When he chooses to take off his helmet, his jet black hair is of cut short and utilitarian. His armor is of the Mark 7 variety, bearing no symbols or markings other than those given to him by his Chapter. Estrus strives to keep his suit well maintained; taking great pains to ensure that every blemish accrued in battle is obliterated during the spans between encounters.

Personality: Estrus is a well-rounded personality. He is friendly when interacting with his Battle-Brethren, respectful in the presence of superiors, and is generally well thought of by those who know him. He is passionate in his devotion to the Emperor, something that often earns him teasing from others that he will one day become a Chaplin. 

Background: A native of Rynn’s world, Estrus was one of many in his extended family to be approached with the honor of joining the Crimson Fists. By the Emperor’s Grace, Estrus was born to a family in moderate standing, and suffered very little of the harshness others who he met as a neophyte. His family’s legacy for joining the Crimson Fists afforded him the experience of combat training, mostly by his uncle who was passed over for service because of genetic compatibility issues.

When Estrus finally received the last of his implants and became an initiate, he was given to the Scouts to give him a taste of battle and teach him the principles and tactics he would need to survive his trials and earn a place among his brethren. The young initiate found himself sent to areas of Orc infestation, his group of scouts being tested in blood against the foul Xenos. While Estrus didn’t distinguish himself in any grand manner, he fought with valor and devotion befitting any Astartes. 

Weaponry: Bolter, Bolt Pistol, combat blade, frag and krak grenades.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Name: Amadis Covas

Age: 27

Appearance: Amadis is slightly shorter than the average Space Marine, with a slim and elegant build, but no less muscular than his brothers. His face is noble and cold, often intimidating or unfriendly, while his hair is dark and cropped short.

He wears Mk 7 power armour, an Imperialis embossed upon the breast. On the left arm an Aquila has been lovingly carved into the ceramite, perfectly placed above an identical scar on his left forearm.

Personality: Amadis is a cynic born and bred, never an optimist, his experiences have only sharpened this trait. He is the type that has 'seen it all', never impressed by anything and fearless in the face of battle, despite how shaken he may be underneath. He understands the need for sacrifice, but will fight to recover a brother against almost any odds.

Background: Recruited from Rynn's World, Amadis was chosen for the honour of the brotherhood shortly after turning fifteen, one of hundreds of aspiring warriors who attempted the trials. He became a scout, sent ahead in infiltration and destruction missions. He and another scout named Abraam developed a firm friendship, both hailing from the same area of Blackwater. They worked well as a team, Amadis developing an affinity with the sniper rifle and Abraam often acting as a spotter for him. It was more than once that Abraam saved his life, covering his back while Amadis placed rounds into enemy squad leaders.

Amadis never got the chance to repay him, whilst infiltrating a Chaos encampment, scaling a steep incline, Abraam slipped. His gun, carelessly left live hit the floor and went off, the round alerting the traitors sentries. The bolt punched into Abraams foot, blowing it into a ragged mess. Amadis scrambled to pull him back down the slope, but a hail of heavy fire cut the scouts life short. His brother roared in rage and pain, sweeping up the sniper rifle and firing shot after shot at the Chaos lines. The first to fall was the Havoc responsible for Abraams death, a round placed cleanly through his eye. The second an aspiring Champion scrambling down the slope wielding a roaring chainsaw. His fellow scouts almost had to drag him away.

Shortly after those events Amadis was elevated to full Battle Brother, earning his power armour, carving the Aquila into his left arm, and again, on the armour above it. He swiftly proved to be an exceptional marksman, earning no fewer than five marksmans honours, more than half of those attributed to his squad.

Weapons: Bolter - scope, Bolt pistol, Combat Knife, Frag and Krak grenades.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

((will run a spell check when i get on something more decent than a lunch break computer)

Name:Baldur Flaminius Stragus

Age: 25
Appearance: Baldur stands at an average height for a marine, towering over that of a normal man, and for the most part his features are unremarkable save for some imperial bionics that have replaced his right eye, three large scars baring down the right side of his face show just how he lost it. the markings of a killa kan's three pronged tearing claws sliced out his right eye during an engagement with orks. the imperial bionic melds into his face rather well, one of the apothocary's finer works with the assistance of the techmarine's skill with administering the teachings of the machine god. 

his hair his a near pitch black shade of brown, dark as midnight some say, but he still holds that it is indeed simply brown. his hazel eyes are borderline sunset orange and red, each eye a slightly different shade. one is as red as a blood moon sunset, the other as orange as the hue of the sky during a midnight inferno in the distance. or at least they were until one was cut out from a nasty encounter with a ork. now one is just a cybernetic glowing red while the other is the orange glow of a midnight inferno. 

his face head is rather gaunt, slim, and well if chins could kill he'd have a lethal weapon on his face alone. his armor is an amalgum of patterns. his left and right pauldrens following in line with the standard mark 7 pauldrens. his chest peace is a battered, war torn, and repaired to the best of the techmarine's ability set of Errant, with the neckguard or rather gorget being rather angular instead of round. instead of a rounded out gorget it juts out into a fine point almost like half of a pyramid. his errant helmet is surprisingly clean. the vambraces and gauntlets have been taken from a set of mark 6 armor. his legs are a combination of mark 6 and mark 8. the back flaps of the mark 8 are there but the raised knee guards of the mark 6 remain.

Personality: the term burn it, burn it all comes to mind about his demeanor. when on the field he's been known to start entire Forrest fires simply to either smoke out or deal with an enemy, he's also been known to toss spare fuel canisters out in the path of his enemy before igniting it with a bolter round or even shove the business end of his flamer down the gullet of a ork before pulling the trigger, immolating the foul xeno from the inside out. his hatred, his utter and total and absolute hatred for orks may be considered a tad unnatural even by space marine standards. he's known to demand they burn in the emperor's holy fires even while fighting orks, now while this may not be unusual, it's the manner in which he says it that is... 

to his brothers and the allies of the emperor he's not the calm one. instead he is the one who tries to keep moral up when the chaplain is not around, often inviting them to their next barbeque. but his attempt to keep moral up is just a mask, as he lost his entire squad during fighting during his earlier days with skirmishes against orks. as the soul survivor of a skirmish he holds a heavy scar in his heart. 

Background: recruited from a world that is barely worthy of a name, Baldur had to know the pain and suffering caused by tribes of feral orks for most of his early life. he fought against them on his homeworld even as just a boy, shooting at them with arrows and the bolts of crossbows. this in fact was actually how he became recruited into the ranks of the space marines. the marines had come to look for new members, and Baldur stood out in a battle. although to this day Baldur does not know how he stood out to the marines to warrant his joining, for whatever reason Baldur's valor and determination against the orks helped him.

his days as an aspirant were unremarkable and barely worth noting as even a footnote in his life. he preformed no great deeds that were not unusual for an aspirant, and he succeeded during his chapter's trials. it was not until he joined a scout squad and was gifted a flamer from his squad leader that anything really became of note. his talent with a flamer immediately began to show. even in the midst of close combat not once did Baldur falter like he was expected to. it seemed that with a flamer in his hands Baldur could know no defeat... that was until a skirmish with orks took his eye. it was one of his first skirmishes. unfortunately lintel was off and it wasn't just a group of feral orks, instead it was true orks posing as feral orks with a rather cunning trap for the scouts. as the scouts went to wipe out the ferals, killa kans sprang up from hiding holes and proceeded to try and cut down Baldur and his brothers. they were successful in the most part but Baldur and the scouts managed to fight to the last man. as the last of his brothers died Baldur slew the last killa kan. ever since that day the loss of his brothers have haunted him. his first kills are always dedicated to his fallen brothers... and he seems to go out of his way to take on ork Nobs or orks of some rank to get more direct vengeance against the horde. his later engagements as a scout have seen him make much progress compared to his earlier days, although he's still just as bloodthirsty when facing orks.

Baldur only recently joined the ranks of full marine and has yet to deploy on his first mission. if anything he is eager to avenge his fallen brothers... and take vengeance for his chapter's homeworld. 

Weaponry:Flamer, Bolt Pistol, combat blade, Incendiary Grenades (spare fuel tanks)


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Just a note, Jackinator, Jonileth and darkreever are accepted, Das you need to change the bolter to a bolt pistol, and this will be your first full mission as a battle brother, so he wouldn't be the lone survivor of a marine squad. Edit those and your accepted.


SIX PLACES TAKEN (pending changes and one character) THREE REMAINING


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I know that I had told you that I wasn't going to jump on this one...... but I seem to have changed my mind. I will get a character up tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Haha alright mate, well then there are TWO place left. TWO.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

15 minute break... hoping for VTO. making those changes now.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll post a character some time this week


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

My offering.

Name: Xavier Petros

Age: 26

Appearance: Xavier looks remarkably like images of the Crimson Fist's Father Primarch Rogal Dorn. His light brown hair is kept closely cut to his head, though it is unruly and refuses to be tamed so it spikes up at the front and near the crown. His face is a series of angular planes that coalesce into a pleasant visage, dominated by a stubborn jawline and jutting chin. At the corners of his mouth and eyes are the marked crows feet of smile lines, taking into account Xaviers normally sunny disposition. He stands of average height and weight for a space marine of his chapter, towering to a height of 7'6", weighing close to 300 pounds. Heavily muscled as all his brethren are he is no stranger to the heft of heavy weaponry, the weight of such weapons increasing his bulk from years of training with them. Should one see him without his armor they would find that his forearms, hands, legs, and feet all bear heavy burn scars that make a patchwork pattern of his limbs. 

Xavier wears a complete suit of Mk 8 Errant armor on the left pauldron of his armor, below the chapter symbol of the Crimson Fists, he bears a marksman's badge, earned in the same engagement where he was so grievously wounded. 

Personality: Xavier is a man possessed of a unique outlook for the typically stoic and taciturn decendents of Dorn. He sees the positive in everything, laughs at adversity, and takes the extreme joy in the execution of war. He is a personable man, easy to talk to, and enjoyable to be around. Though not a jokester or a cut up, he enjoys a good joke and an epic tale, and wants nothing more than to be remembered as a hero of the Imperium in song and legend of his chapter. Where most have turned dark and dour at the tragedy that his chapter has suffered, Xavier sees it as an opportunity to regrow and rebuild stronger than they were before, to turn misfortune into victory. He stubbornly holds onto the values instilled in him during his training that the Crimson Fists can do anything they put their minds to, stubbornly refusing to see the challenges they face as a herald of the end of the chapter. 

Background: Born, and shortly thereafter, orphaned in New Rynn City, Xavier grew up on the streets. Where his peers turned to the gangs and criminal organizations, Xavier took a different route. Enrolling himself in school, faking and address and parentage, he tried to better his situation through learning. As he grew, he applied to work for the Arbites office, but was constantly rejected for one reason or another, be it his size or his living situation. When he was 16 all that he worked for would come to a head.

He was coming home from one of the odd jobs that he worked at when he saw one of the gangs harassing and ultimately attempting to rob and elderly couple. Rage at the treatment that the defenseless couple underwent he launched himself into the group of rapscallions, knocking two of their number out cold, and continuing to battle on even when 4 members of the gang held him down, letting other members of the group assault him without mercy. The only thing that saved his life was the fact that a recruiter for the Crimson Fists and a squad of Adeptus Arbites warriors happened upon the incident. Even though he was battered and bruised, bloodied from his fight with the gang, Xavier refused to allow anyone to help him to his feet. Stubbornly rising to his full height, his strength of will keeping the pain from doubling him over. With a wordless smile the Recruiter crooked his finger in Xavier's direction and bade him to follow. He began the trials of initiation the very next day. 

Passing through his initial training and genetic enhancement without incident, he was quickly raised to one of the Chapters ever growing scout squads. There he quickly found himself at home with the squads heavier weaponry and explosives. It was said by his sergeants that his eyes would blaze with fierce joy at the report of a heavy bolter, or the dull thud of the launch of a missile and he quickly earned the right to carry his squads heavy weapon. 

Xavier soon earned a reputation as a krak shot with a missile launcher or heavy bolter and his skills for destroying enemy armor were well needed in fighting against the Ork scum that still roved the surface of Rynn's world. It was in one such battle that he earned his scars, his new set of power armor, his marksman's badge, and elevation to a tacitcal squad. 

He and his squad were tasked to go assist a regiment of Imperial Guard root out and destroy a roving band of Orks that had been located outside one of the planets larger cities. Upon arrival in the area, their thunderhawk let them off on a ridge that overlooked a small valley that seemed to be absolutely teaming with orkish foes and beleagured Imperial Guard troopers. He and his squad quickly began to lay into the Orks with volley after volley of heavy weapons fire, though their actions soon caught the attention of a Deff Dread and Squadron of Killa Kans. As the cobbled monstrosities approached, his Scout Squad began to take heavy fire, forcing them to duck behind a large rocky outcropping. Leaning out from cover, Xavier fired of a Krak missile at one of the approaching Killa Kans, his shot passing right into the front viewport of the stocky machine, blowing it to hell in a rising plume of flames and smoke. The Deff Dread opened fire with its big shoota and before he could duck back behind his cover, and errant round struck the rear end of his missile launcher, exploding in a hail of vicious shrapnel and heat. Xavier only had a brief second to watch as one of his brothers was incinerated on the spot, before he was tossed off the cliff face by the resulting explosion, armor cracked and on fire he arms and legs feeling like jelly. 

Turning in the wind as he fell he saw that his trajectory was going to place him right ontop of the Deff Dread and as he landed with a bone crunching thud he rammed a spare missile into a ***** in the things hull. The last thing he remebered was once again the feeling of weightlessness and heat before his vision went black. 

Apothecaries of the chapter found Xavier's broken and battered body close to a hundred yards away from the smoking crater that had once been the Deff Dread and presumed him dead. However as one of them inserted his Narthecium to collect Xavier's Progenoid Glands, his eyes fluttered open and his right hand began to clasp open and closed, looking for a weapon. They were utterly amazed that he had not died as a result of his wounds and the took him back to the Apothecarium for further treatment and recovery. When his ruined armor was peeled back away from his body they found that his legs, abdomen, forearms and hands had all been severly burned and they doubted whether he would ever have concious use of his limbs again. But as if gripped by some force, Xavier slowly and painfully began to recover. It became the joke around the Apothecarium that Xavier was so stubborn he was making death wait on him, and against all odds he recovered to full functionality. Shortly there after he was elevated to a Tactical Squad in the 4th company, taking his place amongst the stoic and hardened warriors he gladly calls his brothers. 

Equipment: Bolter, combat blade, Frag grenades, Krak Grenades, & Melta-bombs


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Midge, I'm not sure if Ramo is having this apply to all non veteran characters but I'm thinking all of the newer marines will only just be earning their power armour or something similar. (Also a chapter which follows the codex astartes, which the Crimson Fists are very adherent to, elevates its scouts to a tactical squad regardless of any notable proficiencies. They actually rotate from tactical to devestator to assault before being permanently made a member of one of the three. This rotation in and of itself takes years.)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I asked Ramo about this and he said that they went from scout to devastator..... I haven't read the the Marine Codex in a while so I am not an expert. He and I are talking about it on messenger right now and I will be making some edits.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah my bad, I get confused easily... Not a great start from me.

Right well then people, waiting on the Character from deathbringer, changes by Brother Azeek and another character from Santaire then I can start the action thread.

The recruitment thread is CLOSED for now. It may open later on, but for now its CLOSED.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Edits made. I took out everything related to a Devastator squad. Thanks for the catch DR.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Its what I try to be here for, and no worries about it really.

Tactical squads are, fluff-wise, the all around squad for a codex adherent chapter. They are good at taking and holding, while assault squads and devastators excel at only one of those (for the most part.)

Thats one of the reasons a marine starts in a tactical squad, to get a grasp of the general tactics and a multi-oriented role before rotating to the more single oriented ones. It also lets sergeants and captains get an idea of who stands out and who displays certain qualities.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Name: Jalecus Karan 

Age: 83

Appearance: Battle scarred, particularly across his midriff, despite his relatively young age, his profile is distinctly roman, a long sloping nose between dark gray eyes and a strong firm jaw. Long black hair is tied up in a small topknot in battle so as to fit within his helm. Outside of battle it flows in ebony rivers down broad shoulders, his muscles broad, perhaps an inch shorter than the average space marine, though he gains at least 3 across the chest.

He is the proud bearer of a suit of Mark 8 errant armour which was recovered almost intact from a corpse at rynn's city, par the helm which seems to have been ripped clean from his shoulders. He thus bears the helm from his original suit of aquilla armour though the full capabilities of this armour are yet to be tested beyond the realms of the training room.

His left arm is a bionic, painted red to mimic the gauntlets of his armour, its replacement for his arm still raw and unnatural and often he is seen to glance down at it with wonder or confusion at the additional strength and dexterity it lends him.


Personality: It is said by many that Jalecus loves the sound of his own voice, he would defend himself vigorous by saying he speaks only when he has something worthy to say, that being said, most of the time he truly believes his words are of some import. 

Friendly and jovial, he is the first to laugh, a loud voice in the feasting halls, his prayers in the morning ringing out in a deep echoing voice that seems to roll from the very depths of his mighty chest. The arrival of so many new recruits has truly brought out the best in Jalecus, for where others chastise with haughty words, Jalecus praises and advises. To say his standards are not high would be an understatement, for he expects perfection from the new recruits and thus from himself, for how can he advise if he too makes errors.

In battle he is grim, a stalwart boulder resolute and unflinching, an amalgamation of proficient swordsman and excellent shot, master of trades he excels at none, though he works tirelessly at the arts, desperate to improve his proficiency. 

His hatred of the orks is as great as any of his chapter, a deepset loathing, a longing for the eradication of each and every greenskin making him unwilling to pull back. His response to the devastation not a reckless charge but a refusal to show weakness, an unwillingness to buckle even in the face of catastrophic losses.

Background: Originally from a smaller village upon Rynn's world itself, he was picked for the trials at the age of fifteen. Augmentation passed unremarkably, his original training amongst the scouts stamping out an original tendancy for slightest rougish behaviour outside of battle, leaving him a strong all rounder quick to learn and follow orders. Through devestator, assault and tactical squads he showed himself to be a talented allrounder strong in combat and from distance, his ingratiation amongst the squads easy, his booming laugh often finding voice in all kinds of company. His orientations over he was returned to the tactical squads, his variety of talents making him ideal for a position within their ranks. 

Several campaigns against orks, one against the legions of chaos and a single against the tyranids passed unremarkably, the gain in experience invaluable for the turmoil to lie ahead. Called back from a successful campaign against the tyranids they were diverted from reinforcing a long standing and rapidly retreating defence against a splinter fleet to the rally at Rynn's world to face the forces of the arch arsonist.

Deployed to new rynn city, Jalecus saw the sight that shook the chapter to its very core, he and his brothers digging in to defend against the waves of orks that turned their might upon them. Assault after assault broke against their defences yet brother after brother fell against the mass of bodies thrown against them. Yet still they stood firm, resolute and unwavering, each day they stood, vowing never to surrender never to retreat, oaths of moment sworn, even as they cheated death, acts of heroism and favour binding them together, a single entity bound in the blood of adversity.

Then his turn came a massive wave of orks, buggies scrambling over turned ground and the rotting flesh of corpses, yet it was from the air the true threat came, stormboyz swept over the barriers landing amongst the defenders disrupting the firelines even as the great wave drew closer. Feverishly they cut the stormboys turning their blades upon the tidal wave that swept towards them. Blades ripped open gullets yet orks broke through, a tremendous meganob burst through the lines, smashing Palecus aside even as he cleft the brother next to him with a great chainblade upon its right hand, head smashed to shreads even as he tumbled.

Palecus and a second brother met him even as the great beast lifted his head to the heavens a great warcry bursting between bloodstained lips as they met him mid charge, chainswords bit the orks guard yet even as they cleft sections from the orks armour the ork took a mighty swing and though Palecus ducked the blow, a savage twist took his arm off from the elbow. Even as he screamed, his brother charged once more outmatched yet unwavering desperate to buy time. Even as the valiant marine stepped in he felt the flesh knitting over the bloody stump, yet more shards of armour hitting the ground, opening up the creatures neck for the swing. Yet it cost them his life, a noble sacrifice, his brothers step as he cleft open the gap taking him close enough to enter the orks grasp, clasped in his hand he howled even as the orks teeth found the weakness of his neck armour, tearing his head from his shoulders, the decapitated head spat away with brutal contempt.

Together they clashed again and Palecus chainsword sent the great beasts head spinning away even as the great chainblade bit into his stomach the sheer agony of the blow even as the orks toppling weight drove it through his midriff, sending him into blackness.

He should not have survived,yet it was an apothecary sprinting to aid them that witnessed his fall. But for merry chance he would be dead, instead he lay, stomach torn asunder mind deep within a coma, laid low by the catastrophic damage.

He was tended to, a spark of life and defiance holding him alive, his wounds reknitting and reforming, sowing his very flesh back together under the apothecaries tender ministrations. Yet he did not wake, consumed by blackness he dreamed of horrors and terrors from which he could not wake.

Yet then he was called, called by the screams of the rynn's guard as they lay dying, by the bellowing warcries of the dreadnaughts their words bringing him to consciousness

"Retreat, fall back"

He awoke to agony yet he mastered it, clad himself in the armour of the fallen, its painkillers flowing through his body, offering him some light relief even as he worked he swore oaths of moment to himself, to the emperor, to the wounded that lay around him, to the very silence itself.

He emerged into the sunlight chainblade in his hand, blood stained he moved amongst the rynn guard like a ghost. Amongst the dreadnaughts and the rynns guard his moment of glory was found, for his blade was bloodied, as was the stump of his left arm even as he killed and culled with ferocious impunity. Fueled by pain, fueled by oaths he found glory in slaughter.

Weaponry: Bolt pistol, chainsword, bolter (also carries a targeting scope at his waist however is rarely used, more a lingering sentiment of his days as a scout), frag grenade, krak grenade


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

deathbringer your character is accepted, just one more to go.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Should be up tonight, tommorow night *at the latest*


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry it took so long

Name: Dariel Lupus

Age: 25

Appearance: Taller than the average space marine but also thinner. His features are angular and gaunt with high cheekbones and seem almost noble. Dariel's hair is close cropped and raven black and his one human eye is a deep twinkling green. His other is a glowing red orb. He moves with a liquid grace and a honed speed so that he is near a blur when in combat. He has also honed his reaction speed to a razor sharp level. His skin is pale though not very much so and the only scarring on his body is around the socket of his mechanical eye and a long thin cut on his palm. His armour is of a mix of variants, MK7 chest plate, MK6 greaves and left arm and a MK8 helmet and right arm. His left gauntlet is painted crimson in memory of Rogal Dorn's ancient tradition of cutting the palms of new recruits and sharing his blood with them directly. His bolter has the Imperialis carved into it and his MK6 power armoured left pauldron has the name of his scout sergeant carved into it and inlaid with gold while his arm has the litany of penance carved into it. He has left the rest of his shoulder pad bear to hold the names of all the battle brothers he may ever lose to the forces of Chaos. He prays that this may never come to pass but the galaxy is a dark place. 'In the Grim Darkness of the far Future, There is only War'

Personality: Ferocious and courageous Dariel is an idealist who refuses to yield no matter the odds. Fear is alien to him and he treats it with disdain, almost going so far as for this to become visible disgust. He holds honour above all and fights to preserve not only his own honour but also to uphold the honour of Rogal Dorn and the Emperor. He is also an excellent tactician and some suspect he will be promoted to sergeant swiftly although more experienced souls know he must first temper his ardour with grim experience. He holds a particular hatred of the forces of Chaos, even among his chapter. He is quiet and withdrawn and has been ever since the death of his sergeant, indeed his pride and vanity evaporated at the exact same time.

Background: Hailing from the planet of Blackwater Dariel learned to use a sword almost as soon as he could walk. His tribe was obsessed with the pinnacle of martial perfection and thus the sword was the most important thing any of them possessed. They trained their children with these blades and so they produced some brilliant warriors. Dariel was marked out as exceptional almost as soon as he started using his sword. At first, he used the sword chosen by his parents, his ‘birth’ sword so to speak. Then, when he came of age he chose a new sword. When the time came for the trials he left without complaint, indeed he left despite being expressly forbidden to not do so and headed to the location where they were to be held.

He passed through the trials with flying colours and was taken to Rynn’s World to be put through the inductions necessary to become a space marine of the Crimson Fists. After the first implants were added he joined the tenth company as a scout. He was mostly an average marine but he truly excelled with a sword in his hand and an enemy before him. He was disgruntled when they took away his own sword but happy enough with the large serrated combat knife he recieved as a replacement.

As time went on and he gained more and more implants he came to terms with what he had become and embraced it. He earned his power armour after a gruelling campaign where he was arrogant enough to attempt to take on a chaos marine alone but was easily bested and nearly spitted on a chain sword. Indeed his life was only saved through the heroic and sacrificial intervention of his sergeant who knocked the sword aside and slashed the Chaos Marine across the face with his own combat blade only to find the traitor's boltgun pointed at his heart. The sound of the bullet firing destroyed not only the sergeant's life but also Dariel's mind. In blind rage the young scout drew his bolt pistol and snatched his sergeant's and while the Chaos Marine was still reeling from the cut to his face his unloaded the weapons. The sound was deafening in the enclosed space as bolt after bolt slammed into the traitor's chest and stomach. Several breached the armour and the detonation knocked the marine through a shattered window where he fell 80 stories down the spire to his death.

After the campaign the Dariel became a full marine but he is still determined that he did not truly deserve it for he knows that it was truly his fault that his sergeant died. He will not truly rest until he has cleansed his shame in the blood of his foe. He knows not when this toll will be extracted but he swore an oath to the Emperor and to Rogal Dorn that he will fulfil his debt...

Equipment:
Bolter
Bolt pistol
Combat blade-previously belonging to his scout sergeant
Frag and krak grenades


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Something you might want to take note of, unless Ramo has said differently to you. Combat blades are the standard equipment for the characters, not chainswords.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Chainswords are not standard equipment as darkreever as pointed out, the reason that darkreever and deathbringer have chainswords is because they are veterans, survivors of Rynn's World. So change it combat blade and your accepted. On another note the action thread should be up by the end of the week.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay, will change


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I have some concerns that need to be addressed about your character Santaire before I accept him.

Remove the bit about the chaos captain. For a start it makes your character, who was a scout at the time seem a bit too powerful. Also Dorn didn't cut his wrists with new recruits, only with newly appointed chapter masters of the Crimson Fists, otherwise I would say Dorn has a problem and should seek therapy. Just too clarify the gauntlet is painted red, but it was a ritual between dorn and the newly inducted chapter masters.

Why has he got a biotic eye? You don't mention it in the background and personally I see no need for you to have lost your eye. For one so young he seems to have a lot of purity seals, I don't think he would have been called morally pure by the chaplains so he has three seals, surely they would have to come after a hard campaign? If I am wrong on that someone correct me.

Rant over.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

On lexicanium it says recruits

Anyway, when he killed the captain it was pure fluke, a happy coincidence that there was a large spike when he bodyslammed the captain out the window


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Bodyslammed.... As a scout?! I am sorry Santaire but that just seems a little ridiculous. If I am wrong about the purity seals then so be it, but I would like you to make the other changes.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I will add this in due course if accepted:

He was already hurt from a grenade and several bolt rounds. His foot slipped on spilt guts and Dariel and his sergeant slammed into him and knocked him out the building.

Or I'll just downgrade him to aspiring and add that also if that's still over the top


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

If the sergeant and Dariel slammed into him, surely their momentum would carry them out of the building as well. Sorry Santaire but I would like you to remove it from the character sheet.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Kk, I only put it there cause I couldn't think of anything else to put. I'll edit it when I get the time


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Not for nothing Santaire, but maybe consider playing to your characters weakness? Dariel believes himself great with a blade (its been years since he was normal, how sure is he that he's really that good?) and let this pride allow him to be reckless. He thought he could take on the chaos marine (and let him be just that, a warrior from one of the legions and by that a powerful champion in his own right) but was easily bested and nearly killed. Before his life could be ended, his sergeant intervened, badly wounding the traitor at the cost of his own life. From that Dariel saw an opening, unloading his gun on the marine where the momentum could force him through a shattered window to his death (falling from the second floor of a building, even into a spike, likely won't kill said marine.)


Its not as glorious a feat, though the fact that Dariel is the one who killed the marine should still mean something. Its the price of vanity/pride, it cost him not his own life but a veteran. Leads to wondering which was more valuable, the neophyte with no experience, or the veteran who could have trained dozens.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help reever, just sometimes I go brain dead and write the first thing I can think of and that was what came into my mind


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Change is made, I will be willing to make more if neccesary but don't expect perfect behaviour, grumbling and anger is more likely. :laugh:


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

The action thread will be up tonight.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry for the double post


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Realized I have made a mistake and closed recruitment early, seeing how I wanted 9 people not 8..... I obviously cannot count. I am in contact with people who want in anyway, so the action thread will be up by the end of the weekend. Sorry everyone :ireful2:


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Action thread will be up soon, sorry for the wait guys.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Action thread is finally up, sorry for the wait guys.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Right going for the quad post. We are still waiting on five people before I can put the next update up. I want to have it up by Thursday 1st of march. So come on guys get your posts up.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry mate. As you know my schedule has been a mess over the last couple of days. I will get it up today.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

got mine up. sorry bout the wait.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Still waiting on two people to post. They have until Wednesday 7th March then I update regardless.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Update is in the work, should be up at the latest friday morning.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Right well I apologize about the update, have the most hectic and probably second shittest week of my life so have had no time to do any of my posts. The update should be up by sunday.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

take your time man, shit happens.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Well failed to get it up when i wanted to, and hate having to put it back to this sunday but today is that first time i have been able to get anytime at all on heresy.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok quick check to see if anyone is still in this. Anyone still in?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

If there are others still onboard I will of course continue to play with a marked increase in the frequency of my posts.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just been waiting, still waiting.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I have put the update up btw, forgot to mention that.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

I didn't see it, probably why I didn't reply to it. Sorry.


----------

